
Computer Science at CMU Is Attracting and Retaining Women - rbanffy
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/2/234346-how-computer-science-at-cmu-is-attracting-and-retaining-women/fulltext
======
towaway1138
Looking at their chart, it's obvious that they underwent a dramatic phase
transition in 2016. So what happened? Unfortunately, the article is silent on
this.

